# How to tax gas, and other easy ones...



## itsbenbroughton (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi all, sorry, I know these questions have been answered elsewhere, probably, but I have a baby crawling on me and not much time to scour forums.

1. How do I write off gas? For example, I filled up last night before driving for Uber, then drove about 100 miles, but most of the rest of that tank will be personal use. How does one write off gas if it will be used for a mix of personal and business?

2. Do I need to itemize my mileage? Ex: Trip one was 62014 to 62026, trip two was 62026 to etc... Or can I just say, I drove from 62014 to 62111 for Uber?

3. How do you treat write offs you don't get receipts for? I washed my car last night for $6 where the machine took ones and quarters and gave no receipts.

Thanks in advance for your sage advice!


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

1. You don't.
2. Yes. Create a log of all business miles. If you drive a 12 hr shift you record mileage as you start and as you end.
3. I wouldn't deduct car wash expenses.

I am busy too but as a bonus I will give you to just record the miles for now. You can figure out what to use your log for once the baby is at sleep.


----------



## itsbenbroughton (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks for the response! But to clarify, you don't write off gas and car washes? Why not?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

No. You take the standard 54c/mile (That is rolling miles, not paid miles) deduction instead of actual expenses for the car.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

For every 100 miles driven you'll get $54 in deductions, Possibly more than you make in revenue.​
54c per mile is the simplified deduction that covers all expenses {except tolls}. (Gas, depreciation, maintenance, cleaning, wiper blades, break jobs, ) by definition and tax law everything is included. Because when a car is mixed personal/ business use, expenses can't be calculated perfectly, i.e. (What % of your latest oil change was for business expense and what % was personal use?) you just use 54c per mile.

Over the Course of 150,000 miles (the highest I would take a personal car) your looking at over $80,000 in possible deductions if you drive it all for work. As to how much it costs to buy a car new and put 150,000 miles on it, I have no idea.
However a brand new zero mile Toyota Camry hybrid runs $27000, msrp and that leaves you $53,000 for gas and maintenance, leaving you a nearly worthless car with 150,000 miles on it.

For 2015 driving for uber lowered my tax burden.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Put your kids to bed and Google
https://www.irs.gov/tax-professionals/standard-mileage-rates

You can deduct clothing if you need, quality rubber floor mats, cleaning supplies for vomit, anything not associated with regular usage of the vehicle.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> Put your kids to bed and Google
> https://www.irs.gov/tax-professionals/standard-mileage-rates
> 
> You can deduct clothing if you need, quality rubber floor mats, cleaning supplies for vomit, anything not associated with regular usage of the vehicle.


Clothing? Be careful. The following is from IRS pub 463 https://www.irs.gov/publications/p463/ch04.html#en_US_2015_publink100033930

*Work Clothes and Uniforms*

You can deduct the cost and upkeep of work clothes if the following two requirements are met.


You must wear them as a condition of your employment.

The clothes aren't suitable for everyday wear.









It isn't enough that you wear distinctive clothing. The clothing must be specifically required by your employer. Nor is it enough that you don't, in fact, wear your work clothes away from work. The clothing must not be suitable for taking the place of your regular clothing.

Examples of workers who may be able to deduct the cost and upkeep of work clothes are: delivery workers, firefighters, health care workers, law enforcement officers, letter carriers, professional athletes, and transportation workers (air, rail, bus, etc.).

Musicians and entertainers can deduct the cost of theatrical clothing and accessories that aren't suitable for everyday wear.

However, work clothing consisting of white cap, white shirt or white jacket, white bib overalls, and standard work shoes, which a painter is required by his union to wear on the job, isn't distinctive in character or in the nature of a uniform. Similarly, the costs of buying and maintaining blue work clothes worn by a welder at the request of a foreman aren't deductible.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

itsbenbroughton said:


> Thanks for the response! But to clarify, you don't write off gas and car washes? Why not?


Because they're included in the standard mileage deduction so you're in effect already writing them off by using the SMD .54 cents per mile for 2016


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

i deduct my shirts but they have the cab company logo, and if I ever get fired I'm burning them. Whenever I wear them outside of work I get someone thinking I am there to pick them up.

Afaik on clothing, if it's a "uniform" deduct it. If it's generic clothing no go.

As an uber driver I would not risk deducting anything for clothing.

For example my docker pants and khaki pants are not deducted but my company logo shirts are, while my generic polo shirts are not.


----------



## kingmartin06 (May 17, 2016)

So if you use the vehicle for both personal and business use, from my understanding for mileage, you have to record the miles that are also driven for personal use, that could be a challenge when 2 people in the household drive the same vehicle for a mix of personal and business use.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> and if I ever get fired I'm burning them.


No!
You donate them to the homeless shelter, so if you're fired, the public associates that company with beggars and public drunks 
Bahahahaha


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

kingmartin06 said:


> So if you use the vehicle for both personal and business use, from my understanding for mileage, you have to record the miles that are also driven for personal use, that could be a challenge when 2 people in the household drive the same vehicle for a mix of personal and business use.


It's not that difficult with paper notebook or an app. Just have to follow the plan.
I use TripLog but it's not free, and there are other apps. Look around


----------



## itsbenbroughton (Jun 5, 2016)

I've seen a number of you mention the SMD as .54
I thought I saw elsewhere that it's .575
Can someone please clarify?


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

0.575 was the old mileage deduction I believe.

I signed up for QuickBooks Self Employment. Here is the link, it has an app for your phone that tracks you via GPS, and each trip you make with your car you can categorize with a swipe as personal or business. This then automatically puts in your mileage, and adds up what your deductions are. You can then add in your salary from Uber, and it will give you an estimated quarterly tax payment.

I highly recommend give QuickBooks a try.

Try it free is what I did, it gives me 30 days.

http://quickbooks.intuit.com/oa/sel...l_txt&ef_id=VzqDdgAAAecL-yKa:20160607000219:s


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

itsbenbroughton said:


> I've seen a number of you mention the SMD as .54
> I thought I saw elsewhere that it's .575
> Can someone please clarify?





UberTaxPro said:


> .54 cents per mile for 2016


Listen to UberTaxPro !!

The rate for 2016 is 54c per mile.


----------



## itsbenbroughton (Jun 5, 2016)

You all have been extremely helpful and I thank you profusely! But of course I have another question...

With the SMD, can I write off the $300 I spent on the new tires to pass the Uber inspection? What about things like registration, smog checks, insurance, gap insurance, phone, phone plan, chargers, etc?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

itsbenbroughton said:


> You all have been extremely helpful and I thank you profusely! But of course I have another question...
> 
> With the SMD, can I write off the $300 I spent on the new tires to pass the Uber inspection? What about things like registration, smog checks, insurance, gap insurance, phone, phone plan, chargers, etc?


Not being a tax expert but understanding the intent of the law:
Write off
Cell phone expenses at the degree they are used for business. If you use it 2/3 privately and 1/3 for uber, write off 1/3 of the cost.

Don't write off
Tires
Registration
smog check
insurance


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

itsbenbroughton said:


> I've seen a number of you mention the SMD as .54
> I thought I saw elsewhere that it's .575
> Can someone please clarify?


It changes yearly, always check the IRS website before filling your taxes
https://www.irs.gov/tax-professionals/standard-mileage-rates

0.54¢ is the number to use next April
.575 is if you're late filing for last year and kept track of your miles


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You can either write off... 54c per mile for every mile you drive....

OR 
Y% of your expenses (Y= business miles/total miles)

It's not a both, it's an either or


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

itsbenbroughton said:


> Thanks for the response! But to clarify, you don't write off gas and car washes? Why not?


Not a driver yet from what I've read on the intertubes, car washes are a legit. Along with signage, cameras, treats for the pax, insurance over and above what is paid for 'normal' insurance, etc.

Somebody please correct me.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I think a surcharge for a rideshare rider on your auto policy would still be included in the SMD. Just a gut feeling; nothing to back it up. But I think you said in another thread that you plan to have one car dedicated to rideshare. Maybe it would make sense to look at actual costs in that case, as opposed to the SMD. A tax pro can advise you.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Stygge said:


> Not being a tax expert but understanding the intent of the law:
> Write off
> Cell phone expenses at the degree they are used for business. If you use it 2/3 privately and 1/3 for uber, write off 1/3 of the cost.
> 
> ...


I have read that you can write off the insurance that is over and above what your personal insurance costs. As far as the car, oil, gas, tires, mechanical maintenance is covered in the SMD.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SoiCowboy said:


> I have read that you can write off the insurance that is over and above what your personal insurance costs. As far as the car, oil, gas, tires, mechanical maintenance is covered in the SMD.


According to IRS publications 510 and 463, covering deductible business expenses for vehicle use, you only deduct insurance costs when using the actual cost method. I found no mention of deducting for any insurance when using the SMD, even when the vehicle is for hire.
People who carry commercial livery insurance pay a high enough premium that it might make sense for them to use the actual expense method. But for the vast majority of Uber/Lyft drivers, the SMD is probably going to be the way to go.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional; I pay one to keep me on the good side of the IRS.


----------

